# Stuck in bootloop after RSD, PLEASE HELP!



## rwilliams1026 (Jan 12, 2012)

So i was on the new liquid rom running smooth and all was well, the only thing was when i restarted it would always boot into recovery then i would have to reboot it until it finally would boot normally, so i installed safestrap (dont know why i didnt before installing liquid) but i guess the installation messed up and my phone wouldnt boot fully into the recovery but the safestrap logo with the search or menu would come up then liquid wouldnt boot passed the boot animation and lucky me my battery gets to low to rsd, so after waiting close to a week for a new battery now when i try to rsd it goes through but comes up "Please reboot this phone manually" or whatever which it never used to do before, ive tried everything wiped data after and it still is bootlooping. Does someone have any suggestions on what to try next?


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

when i rsd it tells me to reboot manually also but i never have to do anything, it reboots itself. on the first boot, it stays on the motorola logo for quite awhile (5-10min) before it actually goes into boot animation and so forth. think you probably just need to be more patient after rsd completes and it does the boot up.


----------



## rwilliams1026 (Jan 12, 2012)

Alright ill try it again and just let it run its course, thanks for the reply


----------



## rwilliams1026 (Jan 12, 2012)

Its still not working, my phone reboots before RSD gives me the boot manually message, it still sits on the dual core boot loop. Someone help me please!!


----------



## ParkerNisbet1 (Feb 27, 2012)

What are you FXZ'ing to? .905, .902...?

Edit: Also, you didn't try updating to .235 or .238 did you?


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

I would try a different FXZ file, you can download the House of Samuri application which has pretty much all the tools you need to FXZ back to 905 or update to the one of the ICS links. You can find it at:

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/214902-downgrade-902-no-app-data-loss.html

Cheers


----------



## TMYINC (Jun 18, 2011)

If you were on any leak above 232 you cannot fxz back to 905. Only upgrade possibly depending on the final ota. Redownload your fxz file and try again. If you can boot into fastboot I don't think you are hard bricked. When using rsd lite locate the file with the .... button. Only extract first. After it is extracted then click run.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------

